# Management Resources



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone:

My band is currently having some management issues--fortunately nothing signed and no formal commitments. Could anyone suggest any resources that might help us get our heads around the business aspect of the music business. I would like information on the typical types of contracts bands might enter into with bars and clubs, when recording, etc. I'm not so much interested in entering into a management agreement, but taking over more of the management myself. . . that is, until we get signed to a seven figure deal . . . yeah . . .

Oh, and also, does anyone have any information on the legalities and logistics of recording in the States. I'm not talking about gigging, just recording.

joe

P.S. Hope this is the right forum.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Try the Ottawa Musician, http://www.theottawamusician.com/ . Someone there is offering some instruction on the music business. I can't speak to it's authenticity.


----------

